# LCD Panel play movies from External USB dvd drive.



## dabster (Dec 7, 2010)

Can LCD panel which allow playing from external Hard disk drive can play from external DVD USB driver also ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

when i was searching for my monitor.. i came to knw from shopkeeper only dat none of the low rande LCD support external hard drive.. they are meant for pendrive only.. 
bt haier LCD/LED was the only brand which was supporting this.. 

and what ur budget BTW?? wht size of LCD u want?


----------



## PraKs (Dec 7, 2010)

Latest offering from Samsung (I guess 5 series) can play from USB.. 

It can even play mkv & mp4 HD files.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 7, 2010)

even samsung 4series can play any format including mkv and HD files.. bt prob is they dont support large storage external hard drive AFAIK


----------

